# Play-by-Post: So, you want to play a school of fish?



## Aeolius (Feb 29, 2004)

It happens all the time in online games; a player disappears with no warning whatsoever. What's worse, this character was well established into the lore of the campaign. 

I'd like to find someone interested in assuming the role of the character, but in addition to being a play-by-post my game is somewhat eclectic, as it is set entirely underwater.

Envision, if you will, a school of small damselfish utilizing the swarm subtype. These fish act in unison, conforming to the Hivemind rules as presented in BoVD, i.e. the communal school progresses as a sorcerer. The sea haggle was formed from the remains of a hag's eye talisman that shattered upon the destruction of its creators, a covey of sea hags. As the creature's creation was steeped in hag's magic, the sea haggle qualified for and is now a member of a clutch, a lesser hag covey overseen by a hag patron.

At this point in time, the sea haggle is an NPC, as I helped design the character concept and the other two members of the clutch require the haggle's participation. Yes, I painted myself into a corner and must now live with the consequences.

If I could find a player interested in a message-based game, undersea adventures, and assuming the role of a fine damselfish hivemind (swarm, aquatic) that would be just fine. But I'm not holding my breath, so to speak.

So, keep the character as an NPC, or find another with hag's blood for inclusion into the clutch?

For more information, visit THIS THREAD


----------

